# Teri's F2L Naming Scheme



## teri2769 (Dec 31, 2020)

Teri’s F2L Naming Scheme


Teri’s F2L Naming Scheme (Advanced Speffz F2L) This naming scheme can convey all possible information required in an F2L case (which slot to insert into, empty slots, multislots) without using arbitrary names for each case. Could also be useful for roux second block. Speffz The Speffz lettering ...




docs.google.com





This seems like the right place to post this. I made an F2L naming scheme, based on the speffz f2l scheme here.


----------



## qwr (Dec 31, 2020)

Nice. I was wondering for the sake of completeness if there was a list of all f2l cases into all slots with all free slots listed and this would help organize them.


----------



## SenorJuan (Dec 31, 2020)

Good work. I try and make good use of empty slots during my solves, so my repertoire must include many hundreds of unique cases. But I would struggle to describe many of them ... this scheme is a positive step.
( The swearing doesn't contribute anything to the document, though, replacing 'good ****' with 'good stuff' loses nothing. Cubing's popular with youngsters, whose parents may object. )
( And Roux has a capital R )


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 31, 2020)

Nice document. I wasn't aware of BirdF2L, nice found!


----------

